

Greenhouse: Browser plugin that shows politicians' funders - cwal37
http://boingboing.net/2014/06/20/greenhouse-browser-plugin-tha.html

======
jedp
Link to the actual project: [http://allaregreen.us/](http://allaregreen.us/)

~~~
cwal37
Ah thanks, I got so excited when I read the article (because this is a super
neat idea) I completely spaced on linking back to the project.

